# Wood base for wonky stone



## childermass (May 17, 2020)

Built a Dai from Larch wood for an old creamy Aoto.
The stone had a level problem, it was very skewed.
I forgot to take more pictures of the project so it’s mainly the outcome I can show you. The stone had to be glued in place because the corners are very round and it would not have been steady without carving very deep into the wood.

The Dai is finished with natural wood floor oil. This stuff is just awesome as it leaves a waterproof surface and is easy to renew from time to time.

The stone itself is nicely soft and creamy. It is on the finer end with a finish around
4k


----------



## soigne_west (May 17, 2020)

My Aoto could use something similar. If you could talk about your process in hollowing out the wood that would be awesome.


----------



## Runner_up (May 17, 2020)

Nice job, nothing better than having a nice base for a great stone. I still need to track down the perfect aoto.


----------



## childermass (May 17, 2020)

Sure, no problem.

First I transferred the outlines of the stones base to the wood. I did this as they are although I knew they would be way off because of all the different angles I had to cut.

Afterwards I started carving out the wood on the side where the stone would sit deep in the wood.

While carving deeper and deeper I started to widen the cavity trying to get the angle needed to support the bottom of the stone over the whole cavity.

I stopped once I achieved a nice fit of the stone and a level top without holding it in place.

In the end the stone sits at least a few millimeters deep in the wood on all sides and is held in place by boat laminate epoxy.


----------



## childermass (May 17, 2020)

Tools used from left to right:
3mm Oire Nomi, 30mm Tataki Nomi, 12&18mm Kinari Nomi (carving chisel), custom made Genno


----------



## soigne_west (May 17, 2020)

Awesome thanks!


----------

